
Trump says Google, Facebook should be sued over bias allegations - msghacq
https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/450388-trump-says-google-facebook-should-be-sued-over-bias-allegations
======
cmurf
I'm not able to find a complete transcript yet, but this has a fair chunk of
what he actually said in near transcript form rather than snippets. This was
on Fox News Business this morning, by phone interview.
[https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/26/trump_tal...](https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2019/06/26/trump_talks_google_bias_mueller_testimony_dem_debate_border_crisis_china_trade_in_interview_with_maria_bartiromo.html)

He accused Twitter of being all Democrats. Accused all of tech for bias, and
hating Republicans. That "many people" tell him they can't join Twitter
because of their political bias (apparently). Said they all should be sued for
bias even though he doesn't know if any of it is illegal or not.

And about Google "Let me tell you, they're trying to gig the election." I
think that's a typo, and it should be rig. He likes to talk about rigged
elections to explain any possible weak showing or loss on his part.

In a way not a lot of new ground being covered, but the rant was done live and
indisputably by him, rather than on Twitter.

------
CapricornNoble
Obligatory Tim Pool video link:
[https://youtu.be/MT2yTSet_1Y](https://youtu.be/MT2yTSet_1Y)

I'm not sure if Trump has a legal leg to stand on (he often doesn't when goes
off on a rant), but at least this is finally getting traction and visibility
at a high level.

